# Screwed by Uber



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I was trying to get the Lyft guarantees tonight, but the rides were not coming on Lyft, so I turn on the Uber app and right away I get a ping.

I pick up these two ladies nearby and they want me to take them to their house so they can pick up a few things and then go to Modesto, CA from Sacramento (about an 86-mile trip one way). I agree. I'm about 3 miles from the first stop and one of the ladies says she forgot her phone and we needed to go back to the pick up address. I do that and then take them to the first stop.

They ask me to wait as they pack up a few things for their overnight trip. Again I agree.

While I was waiting, I noticed one of the girls doing a drug deal and gathering up some drug paraphernalia and putting it in her bag. 

No matter what you may think, I don't knowingly transport drugs in my vehicle. Period. I'm a school teacher by day and don't want to end my career. What you do on your own time in your own car or house is your business, but don't bring it into my car.

I end the ride there and drive off. 

I let Uber know why I ended the ride early.

They immediately 1-Star me and I email Uber to have it removed (I know they probably won't). We shouldn't get a ratings hit because we refused to break the law and transport drugs. Since I only have about 200 rides and 150 rated ones, the one star dropped me quite a bit.

While I'm still waiting to hear about the two tickets I sent to Uber, I noticed that, without telling me, Uber adjusted their fair to 1/2 what it should be. They must have lied to Uber and said I took the wrong route, but it should be obvious what happened as I circled back, stopped for a minute, and then went back the exact same way I went originally. Even if I had gotten lost, which I didn't (it's my neighborhood), I certainly wouldn't have had to go all the way back to the start to start again. It's not Monopoly.

So I write to Uber again letting them know what happened and to put the fair back the way it was. 

Still no response from Uber. 

So because I had the unfortunate circumstance to pick up these seemingly nice ladies in a relative nice neighborhood, I get both a huge rating hit and Uber halfed my fare. 

I think tomorrow night, I'll stick with Lyft all night and if it's slow, I'll just go home.

Ugh!


----------



## mweiss10 (Apr 27, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I was trying to get the Lyft guarantees tonight, but the rides were not coming on Lyft, so I turn on the Uber app and right away I get a ping.
> 
> I pick up these two ladies nearby and they want me to take them to their house so they can pick up a few things and then go to Modesto, CA from Sacramento (about an 86-mile trip one way). I agree. I'm about 3 miles from the first stop and one of the ladies says she forgot her phone and we needed to go back to the pick up address. I do that and then take them to the first stop.
> 
> ...


Yes Uber cares more about a drug dealer passenger then a good driver sad but true!!!


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Shame! Hopefully they adjust your fare! Dont worry about the rating. Nothing you can do.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dash camera footage?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Unfortunately not. Haven't invested in one yet. So far Uber had called me and adjusted my fare back. Still working on my rating.


----------



## sfthatsme (Mar 25, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> Unfortunately not. Haven't invested in one yet. So far Uber had called me and adjusted my fare back. Still working on my rating.


Get the camera that will record both inside and outside of your car, ASAP. 
Don't worry too much about the cost because it has a potential to save you in a long term especially you have an official job you need to worry about. 
You can search this site for what kind of camera is suited for you. There are multiple threads discussions about it. Good luck.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

"Uber is so cheap I can now afford better weed!"
- _Satisfied Uber Customer_


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> "Uber is so cheap I can now afford better weed!"
> - _Satisfied Uber Customer_


It's normally not weed.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The cam that I saw rated highly on various sites was $149 on amazon. It records both inside and outside.


----------



## A_Fair_Shake (May 8, 2016)

sfthatsme said:


> Get the camera that will record both inside and outside of your car, ASAP.
> Don't worry too much about the cost because it has a potential to save you in a long term especially you have an official job you need to worry about.
> You can search this site for what kind of camera is suited for you. There are multiple threads discussions about it. Good luck.


What's the best camera to get? Any ideas?


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

A_Fair_Shake said:


> What's the best camera to get? Any ideas?


Falcon


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's the one I'm looking at. Does it easily come on and off? I don't want to keep it on when I'm not driving for under our Lyft. And how easy is it too hide the cables.


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> That's the one I'm looking at. Does it easily come on and off? I don't want to keep it on when I'm not driving for under our Lyft. And how easy is it too hide the cables.


Yes, easy removal but I don't see why you would want to, it has a very good mirror and you don't need to turn the cam on if you don't want to. I was impressed with the low light pick up inside the vehicle and the ability to switch to dual/front only/rear only camera. After only two weeks I would rate it 5 stars but I'm waiting for a couple months before I rate it to make sure it stands the test of time.

It took me about 45 minutes to completely hide the cable in an 08 Corolla. I ran the wire up the window along with the wires for the interior lights in my mirror, tucked it in the headliner toward the passenger side and under the A pillar trim, took the weatherstrip off tucked it in and replaced the trim then up over the support for the glove box. I watched a video on youtube on how to replace the radio (to safely remove the trim below the radio) and removed that and notched a tiny spot (not even noticeable) right next to the cigarette lighter plug and viola! You can't even tell it's there.


----------



## Rendog11 (Apr 9, 2016)

Good spy work Sherlock! Future blackhat lmao!


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Had spoiled kids rolling up a joint in my car last night. Told them to put it away till I dropped them off. Ended up dinging my rating. 

Uber is partially forcing us to break laws through this damn rating. For example, if I approached a pax standing next to a red painted curb and told them to move to a legal area to pick them up, they are more than likely going to rate me lower. If I also refuse to carry more than 4 people in my Prius, they will probably rate me lower too.

Best option is to pad your rating high so anytime you are rated lower for petty stuff it won't affect you much.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> That's the one I'm looking at. Does it easily come on and off? I don't want to keep it on when I'm not driving for under our Lyft. And how easy is it too hide the cables.


I have this camera. It works pretty well, but be sure to switch to night mode at night. Also, its mirror fairly dark. If you have tinted windows, the tint added to the inherent darkness of the mirror can be disconcerting at night.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The wire issue is troubling. I don't want tacky wires everywhere.


----------



## curiousgeorgina (May 8, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I was trying to get the Lyft guarantees tonight, but the rides were not coming on Lyft, so I turn on the Uber app and right away I get a ping.
> 
> I pick up these two ladies nearby and they want me to take them to their house so they can pick up a few things and then go to Modesto, CA from Sacramento (about an 86-mile trip one way). I agree. I'm about 3 miles from the first stop and one of the ladies says she forgot her phone and we needed to go back to the pick up address. I do that and then take them to the first stop.
> 
> ...


I'm relatively new to Uber also and am a substitute teacher by day. Those bad ratings really hurt me in the beginning and I was so discouraged. Most had nothing to do with my service but more with the type of people who rode in my car. Try to prove this to Uber and dispute it would waste so much of my time.

So to improve my ratings I figured I had to get a lot of 5 stars. I split my driving time into "good rating" areas and "money making" areas.
I drove in my neighborhood where people are family oriented and friendly to get 5 stars and I got a lot. Then I worked in the "money making" areas dealing with more difficult and crazy people. My ratings are much better now and I don't even worry about it any more.


----------



## curiousgeorgina (May 8, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I was trying to get the Lyft guarantees tonight, but the rides were not coming on Lyft, so I turn on the Uber app and right away I get a ping.
> 
> I pick up these two ladies nearby and they want me to take them to their house so they can pick up a few things and then go to Modesto, CA from Sacramento (about an 86-mile trip one way). I agree. I'm about 3 miles from the first stop and one of the ladies says she forgot her phone and we needed to go back to the pick up address. I do that and then take them to the first stop.
> 
> ...


...I also noticed that Uber support doesn't really support us the way they should. Most of them don't even understand the question and send a generic response. Then there are support messages that I've sent with 10 different people answering to each of my replies. 
It seems that sending a new message instead of responding to a long hopeless thread of messages is more effective. Keep sending new help/support messages until you get that one intelligent and caring person who will understand your issue and help you. Good luck


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> I was trying to get the Lyft guarantees tonight, but the rides were not coming on Lyft, so I turn on the Uber app and right away I get a ping.
> 
> I pick up these two ladies nearby and they want me to take them to their house so they can pick up a few things and then go to Modesto, CA from Sacramento (about an 86-mile trip one way). I agree. I'm about 3 miles from the first stop and one of the ladies says she forgot her phone and we needed to go back to the pick up address. I do that and then take them to the first stop.
> 
> ...


One of the drivers in my local market( CT) had a rider claim he picked up the wrong PAX and the fare was adjusted without explanation and immediately also. In his case, due to video recording the ride and knowing which buttons to hit . He got paid.
This really makes me cringe when I hear of this companies abuses.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

They should not auto adjust fares on drivers. If they want to compensate pax for whatever reason, they should eat it until they verify the information (this way they will learn how it hits the pocket book and might think before actually reversing fares to weed out the erroneous ones.)


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I had a guy pull a scam like that on the last night, he wrote his entire ride then right when he got out it said ride was cancelled. at first it showed a $0 then later I got a cancellation fee because I'm on Select. I am still going to report the trip though because he might try to get a refund saying that the wrong pax got picked up. Foreign guy.


----------



## Cwin (May 9, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> The cam that I saw rated highly on various sites was $149 on amazon. It records both inside and outside.


Make sure the dash cam is approved through Uber corporate before you purchase one. Advice from Uber office.


----------



## A_Fair_Shake (May 8, 2016)

Cwin said:


> Make sure the dash cam is approved through Uber corporate before you purchase one. Advice from Uber office.


Which ones are approved from the corporate office??


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

sfthatsme said:


> Don't worry too much about the cost because it has a potential to save you in a long term especially you have an official job you need to worry about.


It's also tax deductible just like mileage


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> The wire issue is troubling. I don't want tacky wires everywhere.


You can push it up along the sun visors and down the side


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Cwin said:


> Make sure the dash cam is approved through Uber corporate before you purchase one. Advice from Uber office.[/QUOTE
> Uber has no say on any dashcam that operates in our vehicles. The agreement with the company claims there only introducing us to the clients.


----------



## Rendog11 (Apr 9, 2016)

Sounds like spy gate! You really don't know if riders are recording drivers. So film on you might get on a documentary about the infamous failed rideshare gorillas fluber so save those clips might be entertaining


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> The cam that I saw rated highly on various sites was $149 on amazon. It records both inside and outside.


falcon f 50 or something like that. Its what i have and i love it!


----------



## NickyBoy (May 4, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> That's the one I'm looking at. Does it easily come on and off? I don't want to keep it on when I'm not driving for under our Lyft. And how easy is it too hide the cables.


I have one & its crap. Night vision is barely visible & you cant see tag plates of other vehicles even in day vision. I've taken mine out of the car & selling it on ebay - want it


----------



## NickyBoy (May 4, 2016)

curiousgeorgina said:


> I'm relatively new to Uber also and am a substitute teacher by day. Those bad ratings really hurt me in the beginning and I was so discouraged. Most had nothing to do with my service but more with the type of people who rode in my car. Try to prove this to Uber and dispute it would waste so much of my time.
> 
> So to improve my ratings I figured I had to get a lot of 5 stars. I split my driving time into "good rating" areas and "money making" areas.
> I drove in my neighborhood where people are family oriented and friendly to get 5 stars and I got a lot. Then I worked in the "money making" areas dealing with more difficult and crazy people. My ratings are much better now and I don't even worry about it any more.


Isn't it ridiculous that you have to drive in areas just to improve your ratings... The ratings system is garbage, its just a tool uber use to get rid of drivers... Riders can have whatever rating even a 1 star, uber will never get ban them unless their credit card is continuously declined ...


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

NickyBoy said:


> I have one & its crap. Night vision is barely visible & you cant see tag plates of other vehicles even in day vision. I've taken mine out of the car & selling it on ebay - want it


Jeez, I thought that was one of the big points of having a dash cam.

So many mixed reviews on Amazon... no idea which one to buy


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I added a light in the back for under $20 with switch, so my $90 dash cam is useful again


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Should be polite  Let them request again... and let the ping go to someone else. Then tell them to get the heck out and fly away. Like a polite d-bag.



Rendog11 said:


> That happened to me 2 yrs ago in hillcrest. I noticed about 15 seconds into ride and screen said ride cancelled. It was two guys and I was right by 163 N entrance and I pulled over and told them both to get out of my car now don't try to scam me, and they
> Begged me for another chance and I told them to f$&@!off and they couldn't rate me! F* punka$$ MFers


----------



## JamesDay (May 11, 2016)

How much money per mile do you get? If you drive 8 miles one way do you get a fare back? If not your not getting paid for 86 miles while driving 172. I had this problem going to airports. No surge at airports and if you got a fare it could take you farther away from home. In
the end you have to get back.



Scott Benedict said:


> I was trying to get the Lyft guarantees tonight, but the rides were not coming on Lyft, so I turn on the Uber app and right away I get a ping.
> 
> I pick up these two ladies nearby and they want me to take them to their house so they can pick up a few things and then go to Modesto, CA from Sacramento (about an 86-mile trip one way). I agree. I'm about 3 miles from the first stop and one of the ladies says she forgot her phone and we needed to go back to the pick up address. I do that and then take them to the first stop.
> 
> ...





Scott Benedict said:


> I was trying to get the Lyft guarantees tonight, but the rides were not coming on Lyft, so I turn on the Uber app and right away I get a ping.
> 
> I pick up these two ladies nearby and they want me to take them to their house so they can pick up a few things and then go to Modesto, CA from Sacramento (about an 86-mile trip one way). I agree. I'm about 3 miles from the first stop and one of the ladies says she forgot her phone and we needed to go back to the pick up address. I do that and then take them to the first stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cwin (May 9, 2016)

That's not what Uber told me


----------



## Cwin (May 9, 2016)

A_Fair_Shake said:


> Which ones are approved from the corporate office??


I haven't checked yet, till I can afford one


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

JamesDay said:


> How much money per mile do you get? If you drive 8 miles one way do you get a fare back? If not your not getting paid for 86 miles while driving 172. I had this problem going to airports. No surge at airports and if you got a fare it could take you farther away from home. In
> the end you have to get back.


I don't drive back unless I'm in an area not getting pings. I pick up a new ping from the closest commercial parking lot to where I let the pax off. I do this until I'm ready to quit for the night. About 50% of the time, I'm within a few miles of home. Other times, I'm far away (20 minutes or so). But if I keep the app on on my way home, I usually will end up picking up a ride taking me in the wrong direction. We don't have a destination filter in Sacramento.

We get paid $.75 per mile.


----------



## fwtexguy (Sep 28, 2015)

Why does it surprize you that Screwber would not support. Its the King of crappy companies to work for


----------



## sfthatsme (Mar 25, 2015)

Cwin said:


> Make sure the dash cam is approved through Uber corporate before you purchase one. Advice from Uber office.


Is it even legal for Uber to decide what kinds of Camera to install in their drivers own car? (Who are supposedly independent contractors).


----------



## Mominator (Apr 13, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Had spoiled kids rolling up a joint in my car last night. Told them to put it away till I dropped them off. Ended up dinging my rating.
> 
> Uber is partially forcing us to break laws through this damn rating. For example, if I approached a pax standing next to a red painted curb and told them to move to a legal area to pick them up, they are more than likely going to rate me lower. If I also refuse to carry more than 4 people in my Prius, they will probably rate me lower too.
> 
> Best option is to pad your rating high so anytime you are rated lower for petty stuff it won't affect you much.


How do you pad your rating?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Screwed by Uber? This sounds like an isolated incident..

Thank God you have Lyft in your area!


----------



## Rendog11 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yea bust Foobers crooked A$$ they left a loophole and underestimated drivers intelligence. Foober was taking riders fee and making it look like the riders fee was cancelled out by showing you a credit and debit which appears like you were not charged but foober took their fee right off the top of your fare and still charged the rider! What a horrible thing to do to trusting drivers and the trusting riders. I am appalled.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think the drivers present a really good case on these srf/booking fees. Along as lawyer Shannon isn't representing them.


----------

